# [SOLVED] Hybrid ATI Graphics -- Missing Provider

## priiice

I'm at my wits end.  I cannot get the discrete graphics card in my Sony Vaio (VPCSA390X) to behave in Gentoo.  I expect, when I check the available providers with xrandr to see both my Intel and Radeon cards.  In my Gentoo environment, I've never seen the Radeon card as a provider.  If I use a Ubuntu LiveCD and perform the same test, both are available as providers.  So something's misconfigured.

Where's the second provider?

```
price@templar ~ $ xrandr --listproviders

Providers: number : 1

Provider 0: id: 0x7f cap: 0xb, Source Output, Sink Output, Sink Offload crtcs: 3 outputs: 7 associated providers: 0 name:Intel

```

I'm using the following relevant packages: gentoo-source-3.10.17, xf86-video-intel-2.99.905-r1, xf86-video-ati-7.2.0, xorg-server-1.14.3-r2, systemd-208-r2

My kernel configuration can be viewed here:

http://pastebin.com/8KyvyTku

Double checking that Gentoo, at the very least, detects the hardware.  The Radeon card's at 01:00.0 and Intel's at 00:02.0.

```
price@templar ~ $ sudo lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b4)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev b4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM67 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile SATA Controller [RAID mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Whistler [Radeon HD 6630M/6650M/6750M/7670M/7690M]

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6230 [Rainbow Peak] (rev 34)

03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

04:00.0 USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 04)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)

```

Double checking that the modules have been loaded after startup.  They both have been.

```
price@templar ~ $ sudo lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

iwldvm                125751  0 

mac80211              374690  1 iwldvm

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     28582  1 

snd_hda_codec_realtek    33624  1 

i915                  553542  4 

iwlwifi                73899  1 iwldvm

radeon                791047  1 

snd_hda_intel          31127  1 

cfbfillrect             3754  2 i915,radeon

cfg80211              345020  3 iwlwifi,mac80211,iwldvm

snd_hda_codec         126809  3 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel

joydev                  9447  0 

cfbimgblt               2079  2 i915,radeon

cfbcopyarea             3358  2 i915,radeon

rfkill                 14674  2 cfg80211

snd_hwdep               5956  1 snd_hda_codec

i2c_algo_bit            5175  2 i915,radeon

r8169                  55295  0 

snd_pcm                74509  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

drm_kms_helper         34318  2 i915,radeon

ttm                    60676  1 radeon

evdev                   9216  10 

snd_page_alloc          6826  2 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              17958  1 snd_pcm

drm                   222718  8 ttm,i915,drm_kms_helper,radeon

snd                    54412  9 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_pcm,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

video                  11083  1 i915

```

I can see both cards here, and I can toggle on/off the discrete card's power and see a noticible effect with respect to fan noise and power consumption.  So something's working at least.

```
price@templar ~ $ sudo cat /sys/kernal/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

0:DIS: :Pwr:0000:01:00.0

1:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0

```

My Xorg log follows.  Except for the "removing GPU device" line near the bottom, it looks good and doesn't seem to emit any obvious errors, I think?

```
price@templar ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[     5.636] 

X.Org X Server 1.14.3

Release Date: 2013-09-12

[     5.636] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[     5.636] Build Operating System: Linux 3.10.17-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[     5.636] Current Operating System: Linux templar 3.10.17-gentoo #2 SMP Fri Nov 8 02:54:10 PST 2013 x86_64

[     5.636] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-3.10.17-gentoo-d root=/dev/sda3 ro init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd video.allow_duplicates=1 i915.modeset=1 radeon.modeset=1

[     5.636] Build Date: 07 November 2013  08:21:21PM

[     5.636]  

[     5.636] Current version of pixman: 0.30.2

[     5.636]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[     5.636] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[     5.636] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Nov  8 12:05:50 2013

[     5.641] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     5.641] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     5.641] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[     5.641] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[     5.641] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[     5.641] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[     5.641] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[     5.641] (==) Automatically adding devices

[     5.641] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[     5.641] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[     5.644] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[     5.644]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.644] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[     5.644]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.644] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[     5.644]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.644] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[     5.644]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.644] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[     5.644]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.644] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[     5.644]    Entry deleted from font path.

[     5.644] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/terminus/

[     5.644] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[     5.644] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[     5.644] (II) Loader magic: 0x7fcc20

[     5.644] (II) Module ABI versions:

[     5.644]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[     5.644]    X.Org Video Driver: 14.1

[     5.644]    X.Org XInput driver : 19.1

[     5.644]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[     5.645] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[     5.758] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[     5.760] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0116:104d:907b rev 9, Mem @ 0xc0000000/4194304, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00008000/64

[     5.760] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 1002:6741:104d:907b rev 0, Mem @ 0xa0000000/268435456, 0xc8400000/131072, I/O @ 0x00007000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[     5.760] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[     5.760] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[     5.763] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[     5.766] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.766]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.0.0

[     5.766]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 7.0

[     5.766] (==) AIGLX enabled

[     5.766] Loading extension GLX

[     5.766] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[     5.766] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 1

[     5.766] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 2

[     5.766] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 3

[     5.766] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 4

[     5.766] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 5

[     5.766] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[     5.766] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[     5.769] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[     5.781] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.781]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 2.99.905

[     5.781]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     5.781]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[     5.781] (II) LoadModule: "ati"

[     5.782] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

[     5.783] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.783]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 7.2.0

[     5.783]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     5.783]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[     5.783] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[     5.783] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[     5.790] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.790]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 7.2.0

[     5.790]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     5.790]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[     5.790] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[     5.792] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[     5.793] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.793]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 2.3.3

[     5.793]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     5.793]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[     5.793] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[     5.794] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[     5.795] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.795]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 0.8.0

[     5.795]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     5.795]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[     5.795] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[     5.796] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[     5.796] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.796]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 0.4.4

[     5.796]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     5.796]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[     5.796] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

   i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

   915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

   Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, HD Graphics,

   HD Graphics 2000, HD Graphics 3000, HD Graphics 2500,

   HD Graphics 4000, HD Graphics P4000, HD Graphics 4600,

   HD Graphics 5000, HD Graphics P4600/P4700, Iris(TM) Graphics 5100,

   HD Graphics 4400, HD Graphics 4200, Iris(TM) Pro Graphics 5200

[     5.797] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 3155 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI FireMV 2400 PCI,

   ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,

   ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,

   ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,

   ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,

   ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,

   ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,

   ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,

   ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,

   ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,

   ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,

   ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,

   AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Radeon 4800 Series,

   ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI FirePro M5750,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),

   ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,

   ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,

   ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,

   ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710,

   ATI Radeon HD 4350, ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450,

   ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2, SUMO2,

   SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, SUMO, ATI Radeon HD 4200,

   ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4250,

   AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6200 Series Graphics, PALM, PALM, PALM, CYPRESS,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

   AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI Radeon HD 5670,

   ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series, REDWOOD,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics,

   ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, ATI FirePro 2270, CEDAR,

   ATI Radeon HD 5450, CEDAR, CEDAR, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

   CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

   AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series, CAYMAN, CAYMAN,

   CAYMAN, AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,

   BARTS, BARTS, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series,

   Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS, BARTS,

   AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series,

   AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

   TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

   TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS, TURKS,

   CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS,

   CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, CAICOS, ARUBA, ARUBA,

   ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,

   ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,

   ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA,

   ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, ARUBA, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI,

   TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI, TAHITI,

   TAHITI, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN,

   PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN, PITCAIRN,

   VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE,

   VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, VERDE,

   VERDE, VERDE, VERDE, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND,

   OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, OLAND, HAINAN, HAINAN, HAINAN,

   HAINAN, HAINAN, HAINAN, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE,

   BONAIRE, BONAIRE, BONAIRE, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI,

   KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI, KABINI,

   KABINI, KABINI, KABINI

[     5.803] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[     5.803] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[     5.803] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

[     5.803] (++) using VT number 7

[     5.809] (II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[     5.809] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

[     5.809] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[     5.809] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

[     5.809] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

[     5.809] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

[     5.810] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so

[     5.811] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.811]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 0.0.2

[     5.811]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[     5.812] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[     5.812] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[     5.812] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[     5.812] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[     5.812] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000

[     5.812] (--) intel(0): CPU: x86-64, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2, avx

[     5.812] (**) intel(0): Framebuffer tiled

[     5.812] (**) intel(0): Pixmaps tiled

[     5.812] (**) intel(0): "Tear free" disabled

[     5.812] (**) intel(0): Forcing per-crtc-pixmaps? no

[     5.812] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section

[     5.812] (--) intel(0): found backlight control interface acpi_video1 (type 'firmware')

[     5.812] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[     5.812] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

[     5.812] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section

[     5.812] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI2 has no monitor section

[     5.812] (II) intel(0): Output DP2 has no monitor section

[     5.812] (II) intel(0): Output VIRTUAL1 has no monitor section

[     5.812] (--) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1600x900 on pipe 0

[     5.812] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[     5.812] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[     5.812] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[     5.812] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[     5.812] (==) RADEON(G0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[     5.812] (II) RADEON(G0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[     5.812] (==) RADEON(G0): Default visual is TrueColor

[     5.812] (==) RADEON(G0): RGB weight 888

[     5.812] (II) RADEON(G0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[     5.812] (--) RADEON(G0): Chipset: "TURKS" (ChipID = 0x6741)

[     5.812] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[     5.812] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[     5.812] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[     5.812] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[     5.812] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[     5.813] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[     5.815] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.815]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 2.6.0

[     5.815]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[     5.815] (II) RADEON(G0): KMS Color Tiling: enabled

[     5.815] (II) RADEON(G0): KMS Color Tiling 2D: enabled

[     5.815] (II) RADEON(G0): KMS Pageflipping: enabled

[     5.815] (II) RADEON(G0): SwapBuffers wait for vsync: enabled

[     5.815] (II) RADEON(G0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[     5.815] (II) RADEON(G0): mem size init: gart size :1fdee000 vram size: s:40000000 visible:3fcc0000

[     5.815] (II) RADEON(G0): EXA: Driver will allow EXA pixmaps in VRAM

[     5.815] (==) RADEON(G0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[     5.815] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[     5.815] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[     5.815] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[     5.817] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.817]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.0.0

[     5.817]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[     5.817] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[     5.817] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[     5.817] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[     5.817] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[     5.817] (II) Unloading vesa

[     5.817] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[     5.817] (II) Unloading modesetting

[     5.817] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[     5.817] (II) Unloading fbdev

[     5.817] (II) UnloadSubModule: "fbdevhw"

[     5.817] (II) Unloading fbdevhw

[     5.817] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[     5.817] (II) RADEON(G0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[     5.817] (II) RADEON(G0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: r600

[     5.817] (II) RADEON(G0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: r600

[     5.817] (II) RADEON(G0): Front buffer size: 3072K

[     5.817] (II) RADEON(G0): VRAM usage limit set to 937872K

[     5.817] (==) RADEON(G0): Backing store disabled

[     5.817] (II) RADEON(G0): Direct rendering enabled

[     5.817] (II) EXA(256): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

[     5.817] (II) EXA(256): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[     5.817] (II)         Solid

[     5.817] (II)         Copy

[     5.817] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[     5.817] (II)         UploadToScreen

[     5.817] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[     5.817] (II) RADEON(G0): Acceleration enabled

[     5.817] (==) RADEON(G0): DPMS enabled

[     5.817] (==) RADEON(G0): Silken mouse enabled

[     5.817] (II) RADEON(G0): Set up textured video

[     5.817] (II) RADEON(G0): [XvMC] Associated with Radeon Textured Video.

[     5.817] (II) RADEON(G0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.

[     5.817] (II) RADEON(G0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[     5.818] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Sandybridge (gen6, gt2) backend

[     5.818] (==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

[     5.818] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[     5.818] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled

[     5.818] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[     5.818] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[     5.818] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[     5.818] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[     5.818] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[     5.818] (==) intel(0): hotplug detection: "enabled"

[     5.818] (--) RandR disabled

[     5.855] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[     5.855] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[     5.855] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[     5.855] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[     5.855] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile

[     5.855] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[     5.855] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[     5.855] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965

[     5.855] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[     5.859] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1600x900@59.9 on pipe 0 using LVDS1, position (0, 0), rotation normal

[     5.881] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 423 x 238

[     5.948] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event6)

[     5.948] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.948] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[     5.949] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[     5.952] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.952]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 2.8.2

[     5.952]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[     5.952]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 19.1

[     5.952] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[     5.952] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[     5.952] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[     5.952] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[     5.952] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[     5.952] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[     5.952] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:09/input/input6/event6"

[     5.952] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[     5.952] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     5.952] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[     5.952] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[     5.980] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event5)

[     5.980] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.980] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[     5.980] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[     5.980] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[     5.980] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[     5.980] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[     5.980] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[     5.980] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:27/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input5/event5"

[     5.980] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[     5.980] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     5.980] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[     5.980] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[     5.981] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[     5.981] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.981] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[     5.981] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[     5.981] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[     5.981] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[     5.981] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[     5.981] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[     5.981] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1"

[     5.981] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[     5.981] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     5.981] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[     5.981] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[     5.981] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[     5.981] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     5.981] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     5.981] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[     5.982] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[     5.982] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[     5.982] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[     5.982] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[     5.982] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[     5.982] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[     5.982] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[     5.982] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[     5.982] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[     5.982] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2/event2"

[     5.982] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[     5.982] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[     5.982] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[     5.982] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[     5.982] (II) config/udev: Adding input device DualPoint Stick (/dev/input/event3)

[     5.982] (**) DualPoint Stick: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[     5.982] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'DualPoint Stick'

[     5.983] (**) DualPoint Stick: always reports core events

[     5.983] (**) evdev: DualPoint Stick: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[     5.983] (--) evdev: DualPoint Stick: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x8

[     5.983] (--) evdev: DualPoint Stick: Found 3 mouse buttons

[     5.983] (--) evdev: DualPoint Stick: Found relative axes

[     5.983] (--) evdev: DualPoint Stick: Found x and y relative axes

[     5.983] (II) evdev: DualPoint Stick: Configuring as mouse

[     5.983] (**) evdev: DualPoint Stick: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[     5.983] (**) evdev: DualPoint Stick: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[     5.983] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input3/event3"

[     5.983] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "DualPoint Stick" (type: MOUSE, id 10)

[     5.983] (II) evdev: DualPoint Stick: initialized for relative axes.

[     5.983] (**) DualPoint Stick: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[     5.983] (**) DualPoint Stick: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[     5.983] (**) DualPoint Stick: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[     5.983] (**) DualPoint Stick: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[     5.983] (II) config/udev: Adding input device DualPoint Stick (/dev/input/mouse0)

[     5.983] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     5.983] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[     5.983] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad (/dev/input/event4)

[     5.983] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[     5.983] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[     5.983] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[     5.983] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[     5.984] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[     5.985] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     5.985]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 1.7.1

[     5.986]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[     5.986]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 19.1

[     5.986] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad'

[     5.986] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: always reports core events

[     5.986] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

[     6.023] (II) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: ignoring touch events for semi-multitouch device

[     6.023] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: x-axis range 0 - 2000 (res 0)

[     6.023] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: y-axis range 0 - 1400 (res 0)

[     6.023] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 127

[     6.023] (II) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: device does not report finger width.

[     6.023] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: buttons: left right middle double triple

[     6.023] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x8

[     6.023] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 15

[     6.023] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: touchpad found

[     6.023] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: always reports core events

[     6.034] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input4/event4"

[     6.034] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 11)

[     6.034] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[     6.034] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[     6.034] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.082

[     6.034] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[     6.034] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[     6.034] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[     6.034] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[     6.034] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: touchpad found

[     6.035] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse1)

[     6.035] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"

[     6.040] removing GPU device /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/drm/card1 /dev/dri/card1

[     6.040] xf86: remove device 0 /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/drm/card1

[     6.040] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

[     6.040] (II) UnloadSubModule: "fb"

[     6.040] (II) Unloading fb

[     6.040] (II) UnloadSubModule: "exa"

[     6.040] (II) Unloading exa

[     6.040] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[     6.040] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card1)

[     6.040] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[     6.040] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[     6.040] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     6.040]    compiled for 1.14.3, module version = 0.8.0

[     6.040]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     6.040]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[     6.040] xf86: found device 1

```

For sanity reasons, I've recently rebuilt all of my X11 modules with emerge -1av @x11-module-rebuild.  I literally have no idea what steps next to take.  I've rebuilt my kernel countless times tweaking settings to no avail.  Any help or direction would be very much appreciated.Last edited by priiice on Sun Nov 10, 2013 7:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## priiice

Well.  I fixed it.  Following some advice from our good Arch friends: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1301253

Despite always hearing that we should let udev do its thing and not write custom xorg.conf files, by using the following and installing a compositing manager, both cards now show up in the list of providers.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Layout0"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   Screen   1   "Screen1" LeftOf "Screen0"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option      "Xinerama" "1"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Radeon"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName   "Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]"

   BusId      "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen      1

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Intel"

   Driver      "intel"

   BusId      "PCI:0:2:0"

   Screen      0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device      "Intel"

   Monitor      "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   24

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen1"

   Device      "Radeon"

   Monitor      "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   24

EndSection

```

Thank you, Arch.

----------

